# Anyone breeding dwarf Corys?



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I was talking to Dane earlier this week. He was going to order some dwarf corys in for me, but he has to get in about 400!

He told me that he thought someone in the club was breeding them. Anyone know who it is? I'm only looking for 10 to 12 more of these little guys.

Since most of the meetings are on Saturdays, I won't be able to make it. Shoot me a PM and let me know.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I think Crown Man "Mike" had a tribe of albino corys going.


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Bill Weber said:


> I think Crown Man "Mike" had a tribe of albino corys going.


Mike certainly used to... don't know what his current situation is, after the flood and all.

TAM


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am back in my house and back online. Still work to do but Aquarium room is mostly finished and occupied (8 tanks going). I still have a few members of the "tribe" I can part with (pickup only). Send me a pm if interested. Most of the young albino cories are about 1 to 1.5 inch in length and are about 7 to 9 months old.

Mike


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I actually found some at Plano Pets. Not sure the Latin name, but they are the same as the one in my avatar. They had quite a few of them yesterday.

Thanks,
Brian


----------

